# Automatic boat latch



## Gottagofishn

I had an opportunity to get out with Bramabull earlier this season. He has an auto locking bow latch on his trailer. It was amazing, no more climbing over the bow.
I don’t remember the brand and I see there are a bunch out there.
Wondering what brands others use and if there are any times they don’t work well?


----------



## firemanmike2127

Al, I've been considering adding a Drotto latch to my Alumacraft trailer. Another guy I know purchased a different brand for his bass boat but I haven't had an opportunity to see what exactly he installed or get his feedback yet. I'll make a call & get his input. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127

My friend uses one called a Snapper that utilizes a remote fob to release the boat from the trailer. It requires that you replace your standard length bow eye with an elongated version. I suspect that the trailer mounted actuator receives it's power through the trailer connecter. He's been satisfied with the unit so far. This unit may have been discontinued however. I only did a quick search & found a YouTube video showing this unit being used. Better research the status of this company - not sure if they are still in business. Mike


----------



## Lundy

Gottagofishn said:


> I had an opportunity to get out with Bramabull earlier this season. He has an auto locking bow latch on his trailer. It was amazing, no more climbing over the bow.


Roller or bunk trailer?


----------



## ducknut141

What about all the ramps that you can't power load?


----------



## Brahmabull71

Al my latch is a Drotto automatic boat latch. Run about $260. Ranger latches are slightly more due to needing additional hardware that will be included. They are $280. Best investment I’ve made for my boat and safety! 

Takes about 5 minutes to install and needs no one to help you. Simply back boat in water, give yourself about 1’ of space from the bow roller, take roller bolt out, put Drotto on using same bolt. Drotto’s are specific to your boat by how far the spacing is of the bow roller assembly. Mine was the 3” model. Lund’s are 3.5” if memory serves, but double check me on that. 

Kim I have a bunk trailer for my Targa.

They can be found here:
https://www.boat2trailerhookup.com/

Excellent customer service and highly recommend!

Brahmabull


----------



## Gottagofishn

Brahmabull71 said:


> Al my latch is a Drotto automatic boat latch. Run about $260. Ranger latches are slightly more due to needing additional hardware that will be included. They are $280. Best investment I’ve made for my boat and safety!
> 
> Takes about 5 minutes to install and needs no one to help you. Simply back boat in water, give yourself about 1’ of space from the bow roller, take roller bolt out, put Drotto on using same bolt. Drotto’s are specific to your boat by how far the spacing is of the bow roller assembly. Mine was the 3” model. Lund’s are 3.5” if memory serves, but double check me on that.
> 
> Kim I have a bunk trailer for my Targa.
> 
> They can be found here:
> https://www.boat2trailerhookup.com/
> 
> Excellent customer service and highly recommend!
> 
> Brahmabull


Yeah, I was really impressed with that setup. I have climbed over the bow one too many times. I will starting the season with a Drotto on the front I imagine. Thank again for the input. I would have reached out to you eventually. Just wanted to see if anyone else had something different they liked.
Al


----------



## Gottagofishn

Bunk trailer... The boat is a Lund 1875 Pro V IFS. So far I haven't found anywhere the 150 won't power load. Yet


----------



## ducknut141

out of the 5 ramps I normally use you can only power on at one of them. PLEASE make sure you can at the ramps you all are using. I see it all the time when people power on and the mud is flying or rocks. I'v seen guy tear axles out because of the holes and I have damaged more than one prop on the pile of rocks caused by powering on at these ramps.


----------



## Jim white

Water level is everything and yeah a lot of people don't like it when people power their boat onto a trailer and create a big hole for someone to drop their trailer into an tear something up like a axle for a tire an rim


----------



## Brahmabull71

No need to power load hard with a Drotto. Simply back in a touch further then before you had it. Do it all the time. Most times I can basically coast in unless the ramp is steep.


----------



## Dovans

Brahmabull71 said:


> No need to power load hard with a Drotto. Simply back in a touch further then before you had it. Do it all the time. Most times I can basically coast in unless the ramp is steep.


that's what I am finding attractive..


----------



## Lewis

I'm considering one. Do these help while launching alone? It seems you would still need to climb over the bow while launching and loading.


----------



## Brahmabull71

I used industrial zip ties, and a retractable dog leash on the lever. When getting boat ready, I simply snap the dog leash at the console. Once backed in where I want to be, I simply pull the leash / lever and it unhooks boat. Works flawlessly and I never have to leave the captains chair when not by myself. I did this because I fish solo often also. I electrical taped the hard leash snap so it doesn’t ding the paint on the boat when I release.

I can upload pictures later if helpful?


----------



## Jim white

You still have to back the boat in get out of the vehicle climb in the boat back the boat off the trailer. same way when you launched it you have to park the boat back the truck and trailer in load the boat then climb over the bow of the boat to get out of the boat to get in the vehicle and pull the truck and trailer out of the boat ramp. Lmfao it is what it is. And yes I'm sure they do help some


----------



## Lundy

On a roller trailer I see this being a big help. On my bunk trailer I just don't see any benefit to way I launch and load. I only launch alone if there are docks. I can just step out of the side of my boat onto the dock, I don't need to climb over the front. I'm sure every boat is different and presents different challenges.


----------



## Brahmabull71

The reason I bought a Drotto...real world experiences.

Unloading: I was a relatively healthy 34 years old. We go to Lake Chautauqua perch fishing every fall around Halloween. I back my dad and friend in and leave the safety strap hooked because the ramp is steep. I get out, the water is a little lower so the trailer was in the water where I had to get in the water to unhook. Well the ramp was slick, I slipped and wrenched my back and for three days I could barely move. Had a miserable trip.

Loading: Dad who was 66 at the time was trying to reach over the front to hook / crank boat up. Well he fell and hurt himself by hitting his ribs.

To each their own. I love mine. Everyone that has ever seen mine or used one will tell you they would never be without.


----------



## Lundy

I get it I just don't need to hook up the front of my boat to pull up a most ramps. Is is plenty heavy it doesn't move once up to the roller. However I have looked at the Drotto fo a few years and it is probably still in my future for the weird ramps.


----------



## wallydog

One of the best add on's I have put on the boat .Along with Ezee steps, launching and retrieving has been a breeze.On a Ranger you can not drag the boat up on the bunks. And if you float the rear end to hook up,good luck getting it straight on the trailer. I can get in and out of the water fast ,even with a crew that can not really help dropping in or out.


----------



## Lundy

I see no water spots on the pretty shiny Ranger. Nice boat!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Lundy said:


> I get it I just don't need to hook up the front of my boat to pull up a most ramps. Is is plenty heavy it doesn't move once up to the roller. However I have looked at the Drotto fo a few years and it is probably still in my future for the weird ramps.


Kim it’s because you have all those electronics weighing it down


----------



## Gottagofishn

I am going to go ahead and do this. Josh, I’ll probably give you a call after I get it installed to talk about the dog leash hookup. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Gottagofishn said:


> I am going to go ahead and do this. Josh, I’ll probably give you a call after I get it installed to talk about the dog leash hookup. Sounds like a great idea.


Let me know if you want help. Be more than happy.


----------



## Muskeye

Brahmabull,
When running the boat up on the trailer, can you actually hear the Drotto engage or do you have to go up to the front of the boat and visually verify before getting out of the boat? Looking at the Drotto site videos, the launch ramps depicted look ideal for launching/loading, not so much at Griggs or a few other ramps I can think of. You back in too far, and you take the chance of the boat not riding up high enough to ride up over the roller, too shallow and the boat wants to ride up to high, very challenging at times depending on water level.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Muskeye said:


> Brahmabull,
> When running the boat up on the trailer, can you actually hear the Drotto engage or do you have to go up to the front of the boat and visually verify before getting out of the boat? Looking at the Drotto site videos, the launch ramps depicted look ideal for launching/loading, not so much at Griggs or a few other ramps I can think of. You back in too far, and you take the chance of the boat not riding up high enough to ride up over the roller, too shallow and the boat wants to ride up to high, very challenging at times depending on water level.


It has a very distinct ‘click’ and you know. I actually was loading to hard the first year and had to re-weld my trailer due to hitting too hard. Trust the click.

I have literally launched at tons and tons of places all over US without issue. The ramps that suck are sooo much easier with it. Launching is great but loading is the HUGE saver. Detroit River in current is great because it actually helps square the boat up even better especially if your not too deep.

Happy to meet anyone in central Ohio that wants to see one in action.


----------



## Lundy

Brahmabull71 said:


> Happy to meet anyone in central Ohio that wants to see one in action.


Before Spring, yes please.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Lundy said:


> Before Spring, yes please.


Kim shoot me your number via pm and I will call / text next time I’m headed out. I missed the darn crappie meeting this morning


----------



## My Demeyes

I am intrigued with this Drotto latching system, but concerned about it's holding capacity while pulling up the ramp, with the boat on a roller trailer. I emailed Drotto, and they have only tested it to 7000 lbs. I'm not exactly sure what my boat weighs, but I'd guess around 6000 lbs loaded. Just don't know if I would trust it being that close to its maximum tested capacity. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

My Demeyes said:


> I am intrigued with this Drotto latching system, but concerned about it's holding capacity while pulling up the ramp, with the boat on a roller trailer. I emailed Drotto, and they have only tested it to 7000 lbs. I'm not exactly sure what my boat weighs, but I'd guess around 6000 lbs loaded. Just don't know if I would trust it being that close to its maximum tested capacity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Not sure I remember which boat your running, but I know many folks with 621 Rangers (6,000lbs +) who have not had issues. Also I have seen Nitro ZV21’s and Tritons with them. Can’t speak to the Skeeters, Yarcrafts or Lund 202 / 219’s. I have not seen any on the West coast style boats like Hewescraft yet. Obviously I would defer to the Mfg as the experts.


----------



## My Demeyes

Brahmabull71 said:


> Not sure I remember which boat your running, but I know many folks with 621 Rangers who have not had issues. Also I have seen Nitro ZV21’s and Tritons with them. Can’t speak to the Skeeters, Yarcrafts or Lund 202 / 219’s. I have not seen any on the West coast style boats like Hewescraft yet. Obviously I would defer to the Mfg as the experts.


It's an Almar 21' all aluminum tank. I fish solo alot, and it would be very convenient to have an auto latching trailer.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

My Demeyes said:


> It's an Almar 21' all aluminum tank. I fish solo alot, and it would be very convenient to have an auto latching trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Now that is SWEEET! That’s a lot of rig!


----------



## Lewis

I think I'll install one on my bigger rig.


----------



## cutter2813

My Demeyes said:


> I am intrigued with this Drotto latching system, but concerned about it's holding capacity while pulling up the ramp, with the boat on a roller trailer. I emailed Drotto, and they have only tested it to 7000 lbs. I'm not exactly sure what my boat weighs, but I'd guess around 6000 lbs loaded. Just don't know if I would trust it being that close to its maximum tested capacity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


A boat is not being "lifted" when put on a trailer with a winch. A 6000 pound boat doesn't require a 6000 lb pull to get it on the trailer because it is being slid on as opposed to lifted on (unless the ramp is vertical). Check the capacity of your winch - you might find it is much less than 6000 lb.


----------



## wallydog

My Demeyes said:


> I am intrigued with this Drotto latching system, but concerned about it's holding capacity while pulling up the ramp, with the boat on a roller trailer. I emailed Drotto, and they have only tested it to 7000 lbs. I'm not exactly sure what my boat weighs, but I'd guess around 6000 lbs loaded. Just don't know if I would trust it being that close to its maximum tested capacity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I always hook the safety strap after the boat is latched,That is another reason the steps are a must for me,Even if the Drotto can hold it, I perfer to make sure the boat just can not slide off pulling out of the Ramp.


----------



## My Demeyes

cutter2813 said:


> A boat is not being "lifted" when put on a trailer with a winch. A 6000 pound boat doesn't require a 6000 lb pull to get it on the trailer because it is being slid on as opposed to lifted on (unless the ramp is vertical). Check the capacity of your winch - you might find it is much less than 6000 lb.


Yes, that is true, good point. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spin the wheel

My Demeyes said:


> Yes, that is true, good point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I don't think you'll have a problem concerning the weight, as I have one on my 21' North River with no issues (your younger cousin ) .What I do see is your spray rail might be an issue being so close below the bow eye it might hang up before it latches. Mine is above the eye and I had to hit it with a Tiger Paw and round off the leading edge . I'll go out in the shop tomorrow and take a better picture and get a measurement


----------



## My Demeyes

spin the wheel said:


> I don't think you'll have a problem concerning the weight, as I have one on my 21' North River with no issues (your younger cousin ) .What I do see is your spray rail might be an issue being so close below the bow eye it might hang up before it latches. Mine is above the eye and I had to hit it with a Tiger Paw and round off the leading edge . I'll go out in the shop tomorrow and take a better picture and get a measurement
> View attachment 338775
> View attachment 338777
> View attachment 338779
> View attachment 338781


Thanks for the pics, and pointing out the possibility of an issue with the spray rail. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spin the wheel

My Demeyes said:


> Thanks for the pics, and pointing out the possibility of an issue with the spray rail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It looks like you need a minimum of 3-1/2" [I'd say 4" to be safe] from the top leg of the bow eye to the spray rail


----------



## My Demeyes

spin the wheel said:


> It looks like you need a minimum of 3-1/2" [I'd say 4" to be safe] from the top leg of the bow eye to the spray rail
> 
> 
> View attachment 338897
> 
> View attachment 338901


Thanks again for the detailed info, I'll have to see how far the bow eye is from the spray rail.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat

Brahmabull71 said:


> It has a very distinct ‘click’ and you know. I actually was loading to hard the first year and had to re-weld my trailer due to hitting too hard. Trust the click.
> 
> I have literally launched at tons and tons of places all over US without issue. The ramps that suck are sooo much easier with it. Launching is great but loading is the HUGE saver. Detroit River in current is great because it actually helps square the boat up even better especially if your not too deep.
> 
> Happy to meet anyone in central Ohio that wants to see one in action.


Thank for the info Josh! Installed one & used it for 1st time Monday. Oh Man! That is sweet! As you said, launching is a little better but loading? Oh what a difference. No more wet feet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

Meerkat said:


> Thank for the info Josh! Installed one & used it for 1st time Monday. Oh Man! That is sweet! As you said, launching is a little better but loading? Oh what a difference. No more wet feet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it worked out for you Joe!


----------

